# Today's project; an outdoor grooming table.



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I always groom David outdoors with play breaks between periods of grooming. I've been using a table someone was throwing out till now but decided I needed a steadier table I could leave in the weather. I built one using all deck lumber and sized it the way I wanted with a small shelf along the front to keep the table clear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great idea, very nice.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I deleted this post it was an error.


----------

